# June splits with no drawn comb...can it be done?



## Bee Havin (Mar 1, 2017)

My advice would be to double up you hives and winter them through. You will/can make splits next year and be far better off. Wintering in singles in the north is tough. I assumed you also wrap your hives. It usually takes 2 deeps and wrapping to make it through the winter here. The U of M recommends 3 deeps but I think the 3 deeps causes more swarming. I personally do the above. I also feed 2-1 in Sep. until both deeps are full. 
JMHO


----------



## bkeading (Apr 8, 2016)

A swarm in may is worth a load of hay, a swarm in June is worth a silver spoon, a swarm in July isn't worth a fly. Yes you can make splits in June. I'm doing over 600 next week and I'm in idaho.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

It is all local, buddy. You'll have to buy wax foundation and frames to install them in. Then pack your hives tight and start feeding until the frames are drawn out. How late depends on how cool, how soon the weather gets. With feeding you can make some drawn frames for next Spring's splits. If you simply keep all of your hives strong now then next year you will not know what you have. It is survival in numbers where you're at unlike my warmer winter environment here where a big hive is unnecessary. I can overwinter mine in 4 deep frames in a nuc hive surviving on dry sugar and homemade high protein patty subs. You will never know until you try it out locally as everybody's bee environment is different from region to region. My bees are using their Spring honey/nectar to keep the newly installed mated queen laying. Yes, it can be done if you know how and able to time it out!


----------

